# Get IP but can't connect to network. (dhcp, netlink...)

## mgp-gentoo

Hi,

I recently changed university (from Barcelona to Paris) and I'm having a few problems with the new internet connection. I'd appreciate some help as I haven’t found anybody at the campus working with a GNU/Linux operating system (campus is HEC at Jouy-en-Josas, in case you know someone here).

First of all, let me say that the internet connection works on Windows. It finds an IP address with dhcp and will ask for a login/password when you open a browser, I introduce mine and it works fine.

Second, it works under GNU/Linux if I am behind a router. That is if I connect a router to the socket and the computer to the router, it finds a different (“internal”) IP address (192.168…). The router wasn’t mine, so I don’t know how it was configured, but I can find out if it is important. If we don’t manage to fix it this will be the solution I’ll adopt. I’ll buy a router and use it to connect but I’d prefer not to have to buy the router.

The problem is as follows: The init script net.eth0 finds an IP address using dhcp but gives an error (see outputs). Opening a browser or trying to connect to the internet doesn’t give a popup asking for a login/password but rather an error about being not connected. I've tried a few things to get more info (see outputs)

Since output is very long I’ll post it as a link. If any more information is needed I will be happy to provide it.

Thanks in advance,

Michael.

Output:

http://linuxupc.upc.es/~mgp/internet.log

----------

## Sub Zero

Well... What seems to be the problem is that the routes that the DHCP server provides are not correct:

```
Info, eth0: adding IP address 10.206.30.246/16

Info, eth0: adding route to 10.192.0.0 (255.224.0.0) via 10.206.255.1 metric 0

Error, eth0: netlink: Invalid argument

Info, eth0: adding route to 206.0.0.0 (255.192.0.0) via 2.3.4.10 metric 0

Error, eth0: netlink: Network is unreachable
```

You get an IP address like 10.206.x.x/16. Then You get an extra route to 10.192.x.x/11. This means that you IP address is in the same range as the 10.192.x.x/11. So you wouldn't need a route to that because it is a directly connected network.

The 2nd route you get pushed had another problem. Here he says via which gateway you can reach the subnet, but you can never reach that gateway. So you can never reach the subnet.

I'd talk to someone of the IT department over there and let him check the configuration of the DHCP server  :Wink: 

Or just grab the configuration off the router and put them into your laptop  :Smile: 

----------

## mgp-gentoo

Thanks for the quick reply. I'll see what the router config is and see if I can get that on my laptop. 

If that doesn't work I'll go and see what the IT department says. Unfortunately I've been told (by the computing association) that nobody uses GNU/Linux on the campus (that they know of) so the IT department will probably not like the only weird student that uses GNU/Linux to come up with a configuration problem on their server when it works for all the Windows machines on the campus.  I hope to get a nice suprise  :Smile: .

Thank you very much for your help!

Michael

----------

